# Wine won't clear



## mico1984 (Jun 10, 2009)

I bought 3 Orchard Breezin’ kits and one of them, (Calipso Bianco wine kit) won’t clear. Here is a summary of what’ve added so far:
1.	Bentonite before fermentation (the amount that came with the kit)
2.	Chitosan (the amount that came with the package,) and yes, the first package was added first and the second last.
3.	After 3 weeks the wine barely cleared so I called the store and they told me to use some speady bentonite. I did and it got a little better but still cloudy. (2 weeks passed)
4.	I then tried to add isinglass, 1 oz to treat 6 gallons, did nothing for the wine (3 weeks passed)
5.	I received a package of Kitosol and much like the chitosan it came in 2 parts, again, these were added but the wine wont clear (three weeks has passed as of today and the wine still cloudy like the very first day.)
My room temperature ranged between 75 during the day and 72 at night. Any ideas or should I just throw it down the drain? The other two kits cleared just fine, Peach Chardonnay and Cranberry Chianti


----------



## smurfe (Jun 10, 2009)

A few questions. Did you de-gas the wine, add the sorbate and sulfites in order per directions and how does it taste? Do these kits have an F Pack? Did you de-gas before adding the F Pack?


----------



## mico1984 (Jun 10, 2009)

After fermentation was completed potasium sulfite was added then potasium sorbate(which I had 2 packs to add), then I degas the wine with the drill mounted paddle and after that I added the F-Pack followed by some more mixing with the drill. Then the chitosan pack 1 followed by pack 2. (correction on step 5 above, the chemical is Keiseltol not kitosol) It actually does not taste bad but I've tasted at every step and have noticed a change, it start to taste like chemicals rather than wine so I'm afraid to add anymore.


----------



## cpfan (Jun 10, 2009)

mico:

The current suggestion from Spagnols seems to be adding an extra packet of Kieselsol (see Lisa's post in http://www.rjspagnols.com/en/clarification.aspx).

In the past (pre Sept 2007), when I had this problem I used sparkolloid. Worked for me.

Steve


----------



## mico1984 (Jun 13, 2009)

I added more speedy bentonite and now its cristal clear. The is a fluffy sediment on the bottom and I'm wondering if it will compact so I can rack with no problems.


----------

